# Wasgau-MTB-Marathon 11. Okt. 2008



## Kelme (9. September 2008)

Mit den Infos zum Marathon wird es derzeit etwas schwierig, wie die Orga in einer Mail von gestern abend mitteilt. Trotzdem findet der Saisonabschluss-Klassiker - Achtung: keine Zeitnahme - kein Rennen - wie gewohnt am 11. Oktober 2008 in Lemberg statt.
Drei Strecken 70 - 85 und 105 km. Höhenmeter reichlich.


Die Info der Orga. Weitersagen!


Liebe WASGAU-Freunde,* 

bitte hilft uns* indem Ihr u.st. Hinweis auf Eurer Homepage veröffentlicht.

Im voraus herzlichen Dank

Klaus Emser
Orga WASGAU-MTB-Marathon 
Rückfragen: 0173-670.1235
================================================



Liebe WASGAU-Marathon-Freunde,

leider wurde  der online-Auftritt des WASGAU-MTB-Marathon i.d.l.W. mehrfach *sabotiert.
Die Seite wurde zuletzt soweit zerstört, dass  keine umfangreiche Information mehr zur Verfügung steht.
Die Sabotage  der Internet-Seite ist  mit einem mehrstündigen  Aufwand  verbunden, so dass man  von einem Saboteur 
welcher den WASI schädigen will,  - aus welchen Gründen auch immer -  ausgehen kann.
Derzeit arbeitet man  an einem Notauftritt  welchen man schnellst möglich online stellen will.

Es wird  auf befreundeten Seiten auf den  15ten Wasgau-Marathon hinweisen,
Die  online-Anmeldung funktioniert. 

Der Termin: 11. Oktober steht, (Nudelparty  am Fr. den 10.Okt. )
Die Orga läuft auf Hochtouren. 
Für einen geilen Tag im Wasgau ist gesorgt.

Man sich wie gewohnt in Lemberg am Start.

LG
Klaus Emser


----------



## schmaddl (11. September 2008)

Solche Idioten,ich bin das erste Mal dabei.Ein Kumpel hat mir vorgeschwärmt,wie toll das bei euch. 
Ich nehm mal den Überweisungsbeleg mit,da ich leider keine Bestätigung erhalten habe.
Gruß Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quax_bruch (11. September 2008)

schmaddl schrieb:


> Solche Idioten



Wen meinst Du denn damit, die Computer-Hacker, die die Webseite zerschossen haben, oder die Veranstalter, die nach dem Hackerangriff versuchen, das beste daraus zu machen?

Auf dem Anmeldeformular wird doch empfohlen, den Überweisungsträger mitzunehmen.


----------



## schmaddl (12. September 2008)

Natürlich die Hacker,ist doch klar.
Also bis zum Elften.


----------



## SprungMonkey (12. September 2008)

Moin, Moin,

angemeldet bin ich schon aber wie komme ich den nun an Streckenverlauf / Höhenprofil usw. dran ?

Gruß
SprungMonkey


----------



## Kelme (12. September 2008)

SprungMonkey schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> angemeldet bin ich schon aber wie komme ich den nun an Streckenverlauf / Höhenprofil usw. dran ?
> 
> ...


Wie Klaus Emser (das bin nicht ich ) schreibt: gar nicht. Wenn das schnell genug geht, steht dazu vielleicht was in dem "Notauftritt".
Ansonsten: Wie immer in der Pfalz: Sägezahn!

Ansonsten:Streckenverlauf und Höhenprofil ab Freitag, 10. Okt in der Halle.


----------



## Kaykay (12. September 2008)

Hat man eigentlich von einem Internetauftritt nicht ne Sicherung die man einfach drübernudelt und fertig is? Komisch vor kurzen war ja auch noch das Thema "Erfinder des Wasgau-MTB-Marathons" in der Rheinpfalz. Als Mountainbiker fühlt man sich immer so ungeliebt. Ich meld mich trotzdem an, wird sicher ne lustige Startnummern-Ausgabe.


----------



## lomo (12. September 2008)

SprungMonkey schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> angemeldet bin ich schon aber wie komme ich den nun an Streckenverlauf / Höhenprofil usw. dran ?
> 
> ...



Streckenverlauf und Höhenprofil wird völlig überbewertet!


----------



## tvaellen (13. September 2008)

Grad selääds 
bin ich natürlich 
wieder (das vierte Mal in Folge) 
bei einem der schönsten Marathons Deutschlands dabei ! 

Habe mich allerdings auch schon gewundert, warum die Homepage neuerdings so "limitiert" ist.


----------



## Adrenalino (14. September 2008)

Ich war so enttäuscht von der 75er Strecke letztes Jahr daß ich mir gut überlegen muss ob ich komme. Fast 50km Forstwegsgedöhns, erst im letzten drittel wurde es dann supertrailig wie man es sonst von den Wasi-Veranstaltern gewohnt ist.

Schaunmerma. Ein Kumpel hat versucht mich zu überreden. Streckenbeschreibung wär schon hilfreich gewesen......


----------



## SKayser (14. September 2008)

Hi,

ok - vergessen wir Höhenprofile... von mir aus auch die Streckenführung... und Wettervorhersagen sind eh nicht aussagekräftig...

Aber kann mir jemand sagen, ab wann man starten kann???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (14. September 2008)

IIRC starten die Marathonfahrer ab 7:00 h, Kurz & Knackig kann man (erst) ab 9:00 (10:00 ?) buchen und kann daher auch erst danach starten. 
Mangels Zeitnahme gibt es wie bei einer RTF keine Startzeit, sondern einen Zeitkorridor, innerhalb dessen man starten kann. Die Topleute starten dennoch in aller Regel sehr früh.

Aber Kelme müsste das noch besser wissen, der gehört dort schon zum Inventar


----------



## SprungMonkey (15. September 2008)

> Fast 50km Forstwegsgedöhns, erst im letzten drittel wurde es dann supertrailig



Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich nach der Streckenführung gefragt. Die 105km kann ich dieses Jahr aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht fahren.

Daher, wie ist die Streckenführung dieses Jahr, die selbe wie letztes Jahr oder wurde was geändert ?

Gruß
SprungMonkey


----------



## tvaellen (15. September 2008)

Mut tu Klaus Emser anrufen, er und 2-3 andere vom SV Lemberg sind vermutlich die einzigen, die die neue Strecke kenne. Telefonnummer ist oben beim TE erwähnt


----------



## Kelme (15. September 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> ...Aber Kelme müsste das noch besser wissen, der gehört dort schon zum Inventar


Papperlapupp. Ich bin doch nur Teilnehmer, wenn auch Wiederholungstäter. Die genannten Startzeiten kommen mit etwas früh vor. Die losen Blöcke für den Marathon starten meiner Erinnerung nach um 08:30 Uhr (erster Block) und der zweite ca. 15 oder 30 Minuten später. Kurz und knackig erst ab 10.00 Uhr oder so. Wäre mal ganz praktisch, wenn sich jemand seitens der Orga hier einschalten könnte. Sonst heißt es noch "Der Kelme hat uns aber so spät geschickt!".

Hallo Wasgau. HALLO LEMBERG! MELDEN!!


Wenn der Klaus jetzt noch hundertfach angerufen wird, verliert er wahrscheinlich völlig die Fassung. Also besser bleiben lassen.


----------



## Kaykay (16. September 2008)

Streckenprofile sind wieder online, gerade gesehen. Singletrailanteil 30 - 35 %.


----------



## Adrenalino (17. September 2008)

Habs gesehen.....hmmm.....die 70er sieht mir schwer nach der gleichen Strecke wie letztes Jahr aus wobei sie ja schreiben daß sie alle Highlights versucht haben unter zu bringen. Singletrail- Anteil 30-35%.....wäre mehr als letztes Jahr auf der 70er und 85er......mal sehen, muss mal in mich gehen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (18. September 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die genannten Startzeiten kommen mit etwas früh vor. Die losen Blöcke für den Marathon starten meiner Erinnerung nach um 08:30 Uhr (erster Block) und der zweite ca. 15 oder 30 Minuten später. Kurz und knackig erst ab 10.00 Uhr oder so.



10:00 für K&K könnte nach nochmaligem Nachdenken stimmen. 
Aber die 8.30 als frühester Starttermin für die Marathonstrecken kommt mir (zu) spät vor.

Edith schreibt:
könntest doch recht haben. Via Tante Google folgende alte Ausschreibung gefunden
http://www.skiclub-zweibruecken.de/...04/fr_re_rueckblicke_2003_10_mtb_marathon.htm


----------



## Kaykay (18. September 2008)

Differenzen in den Höhenmeterangaben auf Startseite z. B. bei 70er Runde 1700 hm mit Ciclo abgefahren nur 1335 hm, fast 400 hm Differenz. Wo kommt den die her? 400 hm ist doch schon ein Wort am Luftdruck kann das aber nicht mehr liegen.


----------



## tvaellen (18. September 2008)

Naja, ich würde mal von den Angaben in den Höhenprofilen ausgehen. Die Werte auf den Ausschreibungen sind doch meist großzügig aufgerundet. 
Ich war gerade in Neustadt / Harz, da sollte nach Ausschreibung eine Runde 30 km haben, realiter waren es nicht mal 25.
Aber genauer kann dir das aus dem Forum vermutlich keiner sagen, da keiner den genauen Streckenverlauf kennt, der jedes Jahr ein bisschen anders ist.


----------



## Kelme (18. September 2008)

Da ich die 70-er Runde ungeschaltet fahren werde, kommen mir ein paar fehlende Höhenmeter ganz recht .


----------



## [email protected] (18. September 2008)

Bin noch nicht sicher welche Strecke ich wählen soll 70 / 85 oder doch 105.
In wie weit kann ich  die Route nach dem Start noch verändern ?

Danke für die Info 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Kelme (19. September 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bin noch nicht sicher welche Strecke ich wählen soll 70 / 85 oder doch 105.
> In wie weit kann ich  die Route nach dem Start noch verändern ?
> 
> Danke für die Info
> ...


In den Höhenprofilen siehst du Verzweigungen. Immer wenn du auf der Strecke an einer solchen vorbei kommst, kannst du dich entscheiden, was gerade geht.


----------



## Kaykay (19. September 2008)

Ca. bei km 13 und 46 (70er) muss man sich entscheiden ob man etwas mehr machen will. Die Keltenfeste sollte man schon mitnehmen, sonst wirds ein bisschen schnuffi (wenn man mehr wie einen Gang hat).


----------



## Kelme (19. September 2008)

Programm (das hab' jetzt mal von dem wieder entstehenden Web-Auftritt des Marathons "geklaut":

Freitag 10.10.:
ab 18:00 Uhr Startnummernausgabe bis 22.oo Uhr        
ab 19:00 Uhr Nudelparty ** mit aktueller Streckenbesprechung
Samstag 11.10.:   ab  06.oo Uhr   Frühstück  
ab  07:00 Uhr Startnummernausgabe
ab  08:30 Uhr Start Marathon (offener Start) bis 09.oo Uhr
ab  10:00 Uhr Start Kurzstrecken  (offener Start) bis 11.3o Uhr 
ab  13:00 Uhr buntes Rahmenprogramm an der Halle  
ca  17:00 Uhr große Verlosung
Sonntag 14.10.:
ab  08:30 Uhr Frühstück 

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, muss ich für die Keltenfeste mindestens die 85-er in Angriff nehmen. Da ich den Anstieg und die Abfahrt aus vergangenen Jahren schon kenne (Ed hat da mal herrlich geflucht  ), werde ich ir das wirklich sparen. Ist SSP und starr jetzt nicht so prinkelnd (für mich).


----------



## schmaddl (20. September 2008)

Guten Morgen,
prima,dass die Seite wieder geht.Weil die Starterliste nicht steht,weiß man gar nicht ob man selbst drauf steht und wieviele Biker dabei sind.
Greetz Rainer


----------



## Kelme (20. September 2008)

Vorab veröffentlichte Starterlisten werden überbewertet .
Gesamtteilnehmerzahlen auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (20. September 2008)

schmaddl schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> prima,dass die Seite wieder geht.Weil die Starterliste nicht steht,weiß man gar nicht ob man selbst drauf steht und wieviele Biker dabei sind.
> Greetz Rainer



Warum ? Willst du wissen, wie deine Chancen stehen, den Marathon zu gewinnen ? Vergiß es !


----------



## schmaddl (20. September 2008)

Gewinnen?! Es gibt doch keine Zeitnahme.Nein,wollt halt mal wissen,wie das Event angenommen wird.Hab ja schon einiges darüber von Kollegen gehört(schwerer Boden und so). Es ist halt anders,als bei unseren beiden Hausbergen,mit 450hm am Stück.
Von mir aus können ruhig welche losbrechen,wie die Wilden,man trifft sich wieder
Greetz


----------



## Nikos (20. September 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Habs gesehen.....hmmm.....die 70er sieht mir schwer nach der gleichen Strecke wie letztes Jahr aus wobei sie ja schreiben daß sie alle Highlights versucht haben unter zu bringen. Singletrail- Anteil 30-35%.....wäre mehr als letztes Jahr auf der 70er und 85er......mal sehen, muss mal in mich gehen......




Hab mal das Streckenprofil und die Beschreibung von 2007 ausgekramt und mit den Höhenprofilen von 2008 verglichen. 

*Die Streckenführung 2008 ist definitiv auf allen Strecken eine andere als 2007!*

So wird dieses Jahr wieder auf die Burg gefahren, die Trails um den Rabenfelsen und den Hummel mitgenommen und der Trail den wir letztes Jahr vom Klosterbrunnen hoch zur Langmühler Aussicht gefahren sind wird wohl, wie letztes Jahr schon versprochen, in diesem Jahr in der anderen Richtung befahren.
Ich denke deshalb das euer Wunsch nach höherem Trailanteil erhört wurde.

Vielleicht kommt ja noch eine Streckenbeschreibung.
Gut Ding will Weile haben.


NIKOS


----------



## tvaellen (21. September 2008)

schmaddl schrieb:


> Gewinnen?! Es gibt doch keine Zeitnahme.Nein,wollt halt mal wissen,wie das Event angenommen wird.



Der Marathon findet zum 15. Mal in Folge statt, was schon per se ein Qualitätsbeweis ist, es nehmen (Ex) Pros wie Hanka Kupfernagel, Mike Kluge und Udo Bölts teil und das hier ist ein Bild aus der Halle nach dem Rennen vom letzten Jahr
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/viewpic.php?key=11655&img=2

Ergo: Es herrscht zwar nicht gerade Volksfeststimmung wie in Albstadt, aber ich würde mir andererseits auch keinen Kummer machen, dass du alleine dort bist


----------



## maik_87 (4. Oktober 2008)

also ich bin auch dabei...., bin ja mal gespannt wie das Wetter wird...!?

Was ich noch fragen wollt..., fährt jemand aus dem Raum Koblenz / Neuwied zu diesem Event... Weil ich bin noch am überlegen wie ich anreise..... Aber mitfahr Gelegenheit wäre schon super!!


----------



## Adrenalino (5. Oktober 2008)

Nikos schrieb:


> Hab mal das Streckenprofil und die Beschreibung von 2007 ausgekramt und mit den Höhenprofilen von 2008 verglichen.
> 
> *Die Streckenführung 2008 ist definitiv auf allen Strecken eine andere als 2007!*
> 
> ...



Super, nur hat sichs für mich erledigt. Zum einen muss ich arbeiten, zum anderen hab ich mir im Urlaub nen Schnupfen geholt. Mit Schnupfen den Wasi fahren ist nicht witzig 

Allen anderen viel viel Spaß und gutes Wetter


----------



## flowbike (10. Oktober 2008)

ich würde  evtl. spontan morgen die 70er Strecke fahren wollen.
Kann ich da auf Verdacht hinfahren?
Anmeldung geht ja jetzt nicht mehr.
Oder muß ich damit rechnen, daß ich dann nur noch die kurz und knackig Runde fahren darf?


----------



## drivingghost (11. Oktober 2008)

so, recht schöne veranstaltung. 
aber ganz böse kritik hier:
in einer schnellen abfahrt ist ein fahrer böse gestürzt, sah nicht nett aus. es stand schon eine traube radler dabei, auf meine frage, ob ich beim nächsten streckenposten einen krankenwagen anfordern soll, wurde darum gebeten. 
also weitergeradelt, waren sicher 5km, bis ich beim nächsten streckenposten war. 
dem habe ich dann erklärt, dass ein sanitäter gebraucht wird, und wo in etwa der gestürzte liegt. meinte er, er kenne sich hier nicht aus. handy hatte er auch nicht dabei, sondern eine bekannte, die zufällig da war. aber wen anrufen? wussten sie auch nicht, der streckenposten hatte nicht mal eine notfallnummer von  der festhalle, organisation, etc. hatte auch keine steckenkarte dabei, wo ich ihm die unfallstelle hätte zeigen können. die frau, die dabei stand hat dann ihre freundin in lemberg angerufen, sie soll zur festhalle gehen und bescheid sagen, dass bald ein krankenwagen gebraucht wird, wenn von anderen leuten eine genaue beschreibung der stelle geschickt wird. 
na danke. dann braucht man keine streckenposten, dann reicht auch flatterband. 
karte, notfallnummer und steckenpostennummer (unfall zw. posten ... und posten ...) sollten bei solch einer großen veranstaltund doch wohl zum standard gehören. 
das regte und regt mich noch immer ordentlich auf. 

ansonsten schön, die schleife für die lange runde war jedoch etwas öde, nur sehr wenige trails drin. danach wurde es bedeutend besser. 

es wurde ein gutes beispiel gegeben, wie dünn man iso-getränk mixen kann, so dass es zwar farbe hat, jedoch null geschmack

der schokokuchen war lecker

mr. tom sowieso

und der nebel war zum kotzen, brille beschlagen, brille runter, matsch im auge, brille auf, brille beschlagen, ....


----------



## [email protected] (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich war auch dabei bin die 45 km gefahren die größeren waren mir zu teuer ! 
also die strecke ging schon die trails die da waren waren schön ;-) 
ob ich nächstes jahr nochmal fahre muss ich mir aber nochmal überlegen.
aber ich hatte genau 5 platten und einer der mit uns gefahren ist hatte auch noch 2 für mich war damit die veranstaltung natürlich nicht so gut  -.- 
hoffe euch hats spaß gemacht ;-) 
lg DaViD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arimotho (12. Oktober 2008)

Bin mit meinem Kumpel die 85er gefahren. Die Strecke war absolut super. Im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr wieder sehr viele Trails. Leider hat sich der Nebel erst sehr spät gelichtet, sprich kurz vor Zieleinfahrt.

Mit Ausnahme des o.g. Vorfalls eine absolute Top Veranstaltung 

Thomas


----------



## Peter Lang (12. Oktober 2008)

@drivinghost
schau mal auf deine Startnummer,da steht extra ne Nummer drauf, wo man im Notfall anrufen sollte.
Mit den verdünnten Isogetränken hast du allerdings recht,aber es gab ja auch noch warme Bouillon die war eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Kelme (12. Oktober 2008)

Die verdünnten ISO-Getränke waren doch klasse. Völlig egal, ob man die Brühe im Magen verträgt oder nicht, sie konnte ohne Nebenwirkungen getrunken werden. Zusätzlich hatte man die Chance drei Farben (Gelb, Rot und Grün (letzte VP)) zu testen.


----------



## DRAGONofSOIA (12. Oktober 2008)

Zu dem Thema mit dem verletzten:
Sowas dürfte nicht vorkommen. 
Ich war dieses dämliche einsame Männlein mitten im Wald hinter dem Teufelstisch ... Ich wurde vom PSV, also nicht vom SVL, gestellt, und uns wurde von unsererem Organisator gesagt, wir sollen Handy dabei haben und sollen auf der Startnummer nachschauen wegen Notfallnummer falls wir sie vergessen. Wir sollten uns unseren Standort merken (z.B. Standort 28, festgelegt wo der ist, damit bei nem Notfall man schnell dort sein kann) , und uns wurde gesagt es könne nicht Schaden den schnellsten weg zum nächsten Posten zu kennen falls doch was passiert... da scheint dann doch was schief gegangen zu sein... Hast du der Orga geschrieben, damit das das nächste mal besser geregelt ist?


----------



## drivingghost (12. Oktober 2008)

mail an den veranstalter ist abgeschickt, vielleicht und hoffentlich ändern sie etwas. 

stimmt, peter l. auf der startnummer steht die notfallnummer, jedoch sollte diese entweder farblich stark hervorgehoben sein oder man wird bei der startnummernausgabe darauf hingewiesen, dass da eine nummer steht. 
denn ich bin sicher nicht der einzige, der sich seine startnummer nicht groß anschaut und auf eventuelle telefonnummern untersucht...

noch ein paar bilder von gestern


----------



## Widu (12. Oktober 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die verdünnten ISO-Getränke waren doch klasse. Völlig egal, ob man die Brühe im Magen verträgt oder nicht, sie konnte ohne Nebenwirkungen getrunken werden. Zusätzlich hatte man die Chance drei Farben (Gelb, Rot und Grün (letzte VP)) zu testen.



Und man leuchtet nach dem Trinken schön im Dunkeln.



drivingghost schrieb:


> mail an den veranstalter ist abgeschickt, vielleicht und hoffentlich ändern sie etwas.
> 
> stimmt, peter l. auf der startnummer steht die notfallnummer, jedoch sollte diese entweder farblich stark hervorgehoben sein oder man wird bei der startnummernausgabe darauf hingewiesen, dass da eine nummer steht.
> denn ich bin sicher nicht der einzige, der sich seine startnummer nicht groß anschaut und auf eventuelle telefonnummern untersucht...
> ...



Hattest nur den Blick für die tolle *23*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #Nachtschicht. (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
also ich fand's toll....
die Strecke fand ich abwechslungreich und schön...
ein dickes Lob an die Helfer, die den ganzen Tag im Nebel standen und trotzem nett und hilfsbereit waren als man Sie brauchte.
Da ich einer von denen war die sich bös auf's Maul gehauen haben, weiß ich wovon ich hier rede.... ;o)
Schlimm fand ich nur diejenigen die offenbar beim Marathon ihre erste Abfahrt gefahren sind ,die plötzliche Angst-Vollbremsung eines Vorrausfahrenden hatte zu meinem Sturz geführt, hoffentlich haben diejenigen ihren Übungsbedarf erkannt.

Ansonsten gibt's nix zu meckern...ich war sogar dankbar das die Isodrinks so dünn angemischt waren, mag das süße Pappzeugs nich...gut, der Nebel war nervig...aber kurz vorm Ziel gabs doch noch die vorhergesagte Sonne.

Gruß
Sven (der ab jetzt Bouillion im Trinkrucksack hat)


----------



## saturno (12. Oktober 2008)

[email protected];5203573]Ich war auch dabei bin die 45 km gefahren die größeren waren mir zu teuer ! 
also die strecke ging schon die trails die da waren waren schön ;-) 
ob ich nächstes jahr nochmal fahre muss ich mir aber nochmal überlegen.
aber ich hatte genau 5 platten und einer der mit uns gefahren ist hatte auch noch 2 für mich war damit die veranstaltung natürlich nicht so gut  -.- 
hoffe euch hats spaß gemacht ;-) 
lg DaViD[/QUOTE]



habs dirs ja schon auf der tour gesagt, zieh vernünftige reifen auf und schon klappts, nicht solche schnellemitnixdraufprofilereifen


----------



## flowbike (13. Oktober 2008)

#Nachtschicht. schrieb:


> ... (der ab jetzt Bouillion im Trinkrucksack hat)


warum nicht gleich Gulaschsuppe?


----------



## #Nachtschicht. (13. Oktober 2008)

flowbike schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich Gulaschsuppe?



....Meeeeeeensch....denk doch nach....die Gulaschstückchen verstopfen den Schlauch oder bleiben im Mundstück hängen... 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## drivingghost (14. Oktober 2008)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Hattest nur den Blick für die tolle *23*


entweder das:





oder einen vom bier getrübten blick...


----------



## flowbike (14. Oktober 2008)

#Nachtschicht. schrieb:


> ....Meeeeeeensch....denk doch nach....die Gulaschstückchen verstopfen den Schlauch oder bleiben im Mundstück hängen...
> 
> Gruß
> Sven


aaach das geht schon, mußt nur kräftig saugen


----------



## flowbike (14. Oktober 2008)

drivingghost schrieb:


> ...
> oder einen vom bier getrübten blick...


also ich mach ja vorher immer dem Kronkorken weg.


----------



## Widu (15. Oktober 2008)

flowbike schrieb:


> also ich mach ja vorher immer dem Kronkorken weg.




Er fragte mich, ob ich ihm einen Cappuccino verkaufen würde. Ich verneinte und bot ihm ein Bier an, welches er dankend ablehnte.


----------



## drivingghost (15. Oktober 2008)

du alte petze. 
nur weil du die 23 nicht bekommen hast


----------

